# Forum Argomenti di discussione Consulenza del lavoro  cancellazione da Gestione Separata inps

## danilo sciuto

Buongiorno a autti! 
Un professionista chiude la posizione iva, in quanto viene assunto da un'azienda. 
Per cancellare la propria posizione alla GS inps, mi risulta che fino a qualche tempo fa occorreva presentare una apposita comunicazionje all'Inps, allegando il certificato di chiura della partita iva. 
Interrogando gli uffici Inps, adesso sembra che questo adempimento non vi sia più. 
Risulta anche a voi esperti di consulenza del lavoro?  :Smile:

----------


## Niccolò

> Buongiorno a autti! 
> Un professionista chiude la posizione iva, in quanto viene assunto da un'azienda. 
> Per cancellare la propria posizione alla GS inps, mi risulta che fino a qualche tempo fa occorreva presentare una apposita comunicazionje all'Inps, allegando il certificato di chiura della partita iva. 
> Interrogando gli uffici Inps, adesso sembra che questo adempimento non vi sia più. 
> Risulta anche a voi esperti di consulenza del lavoro?

  Io non sono esperto del lavoro (mi intrometto per ricevere aggiornamenti sul post  :Stick Out Tongue: ), ed anch'io avevo ricevuto la stessa soluzione che descrivi. 
La risposta fu argomentata dicendo che in assenza di redditi nulla era comunque dovuto, quindi l'eventuale iscrizione non comporta danno al cittadino. Come risposta mi piacque poco.

----------


## danilo sciuto

> La risposta fu argomentata dicendo che in assenza di redditi nulla era comunque dovuto, quindi l'eventuale iscrizione non comporta danno al cittadino. Come risposta mi piacque poco.

  Corretta risposta, certo; ma purtroppo solo logica. Perchè una volta era richiesta l'istanza di cancellazione ?

----------


## Niccolò

> Corretta risposta, certo; ma purtroppo solo logica. Perchè una volta era richiesta l'istanza di cancellazione ?

  A me non sembrava neanche troppo corretta  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):   
Anche le partite IVA si chiudo, pur non generando costi.

----------


## danilo sciuto

> A me non sembrava neanche troppo corretta   
> Anche le partite IVA si chiudo, pur non generando costi.

  Sì, certo; volevo dire che dovrebbe bastare dirlo all'AdE, e non pure all'inps.

----------


## Contabile

Io direi che è sempre meglio presentare la comunicazione di cessazione con conseguente richiesta di cancellazione dalla GS.

----------


## danilo sciuto

> Io direi che è sempre meglio presentare la comunicazione di cessazione con conseguente richiesta di cancellazione dalla GS.

  
Anche io sono di questo avviso, ma all'inps sembra non ne sappiano niente....  :Mad:

----------


## alias61

nel modulo presente sul sito Inps per l'iscrizione alla GS in fondo c'è scritto che ....mi impegno a comunicare qualsiasi variaizone ..etc etc....entro 30 giorni....
non so se si riferisce anche alla cessazione comunque anche io nel dubbio una comunicazione la farei, ti fai mettere timbro per ricevuta e sei a posto
(è vero che in mancanza di imponibile non essendoci minimale non ci sono conseguenze tuttavia la farei lo stesso)

----------


## shailendra

Anche a Bergamo l'ufficio dell?inps GS da qualche anno non accetta cancellazioni afferendo che è un adempimento inutile... sapesse quanti adempimenti inutili ci tocca fare ogni giorno!!!

----------


## Contabile

A questo link http://www.dylog.it/Portals/0/Dylog/...i/var_canc.pdf trovi il modulo.
Lo metti dentro una busta e fai una bella raccomandata con AR (non raccomandata uno).
Ti sentirai più tranquillo.

----------


## danilo sciuto

> A questo link http://www.dylog.it/Portals/0/Dylog/...i/var_canc.pdf trovi il modulo.
> Lo metti dentro una busta e fai una bella raccomandata con AR (non raccomandata uno).
> Ti sentirai più tranquillo.

  Questa mi sembra un'idea.   

> Anche a Bergamo l'ufficio dell?inps GS da qualche anno non accetta cancellazioni afferendo che è un adempimento inutile... sapesse quanti adempimenti inutili ci tocca fare ogni giorno!!!

  Quindi non ne stai facendo fare più? Cosa pensi dell'idea della raccomandata ?   

> Io direi che è sempre meglio presentare la comunicazione di cessazione con conseguente richiesta di cancellazione dalla GS.

  Gli è anche stato detto che, dovendo proseguire l'attività in qualità di dipendente, non gli conviene chiudere la posizione GS perchè altrimenti avrebbe problemi in sede di ricongiungimento dei contributi.
Che ne dici? A me sembra strano.  :Smile:

----------


## iam

Scusa, ma non ho capito perchè vuoi far "chiudere" la posizione della Gestione separata!  :Confused:

----------


## danilo sciuto

> Scusa, ma non ho capito perchè vuoi far "chiudere" la posizione della Gestione separata!

  Perchè ha chiuso la partita iva. No?  :Confused:

----------


## iam

> Perchè ha chiuso la partita iva. No?

  l'iscrizione ad un ente di previdenza è necessario per denunciare l'inizio di una attività lavorativa ed aprire un "conto contributivo". 
Ma quella posizione resta aperta per poter consentire ogni futuro versamento contributivo, riscatto, ricongiunzione ecc... ecc...., non è un conto fiscale la cui tenuta implica automaticamente un obbligo di versamenti! 
In ogni caso, mie personali considerazioni a parte (che per quanto autorevolissime ed insindacabili, qualche presuntuoso potrebbe voler mettere comunque in dubbio  :Big Grin: ), l'Inps ha espressamente esonerato la comunicazione di cui state trattando in questo thread (non ricordo se con una propria circolare o con un proprio messaggio... ma se ti occorre lo recupero), quindi dichiaro democraticamente L'ARGOMENTO CHIUSO!  :Big Grin:

----------


## LANNA

> ...........quindi dichiaro democraticamente L'ARGOMENTO CHIUSO!

  Autorevole e autoritario :Smile:

----------


## danilo sciuto

> l'iscrizione ad un ente di previdenza è necessario per denunciare l'inizio di una attività lavorativa ed aprire un "conto contributivo". 
> Ma quella posizione resta aperta per poter consentire ogni futuro versamento contributivo, riscatto, ricongiunzione ecc... ecc...., non è un conto fiscale la cui tenuta implica automaticamente un obbligo di versamenti! 
> In ogni caso, mie personali considerazioni a parte (che per quanto autorevolissime ed insindacabili, qualche presuntuoso potrebbe voler mettere comunque in dubbio ), l'Inps ha espressamente esonerato la comunicazione di cui state trattando in questo thread (non ricordo se con una propria circolare o con un proprio messaggio... ma se ti occorre lo recupero), quindi dichiaro democraticamente L'ARGOMENTO CHIUSO!

  G-U-L-P !!!  (Ogni tanto, 'na buona notizia)  :Big Grin:

----------


## Niccolò

> ....dichiaro democraticamente L'ARGOMENTO CHIUSO!

  In Iam we trust  :Wink:

----------


## dott.mamo

Oggi per fare la cancellazione va fatto qualcosa di specifico o non si fa nulla?
Telematicamente non trovo il sistema per farlo...

----------


## bepizomon

non si fa nulla. rimane aperta l'iscrizione per futuri ed eventuali accrediti.
pure io risulto ancora iscritto nonostante l'iscrizione alla cassa commercialista. appena andrò in pensione come commercialista vedrò di completare i 5 anni contributivi per la pensione della gestione separata!

----------


## tripollo

Anche a me l'inps l'anno scorso disse che non ci si cancella più dalla gestione separata. Ora però un mio cliente che anni fa si cancellò - quando ancora si poteva - dovrebbe riprendere a versare alla gestione separata. Dovrò ri-iscriverlo???

----------


## dott.mamo

Ho scritto all'Inps

----------


## alex88

> Ho scritto all'Inps

  
Mi interesserebbe anche a me. Sul sito non ho trovato nulla in merito.

----------


## mirkodimaria

> A questo link http://www.dylog.it/Portals/0/Dylog/...i/var_canc.pdf trovi il modulo.
> Lo metti dentro una busta e fai una bella raccomandata con AR (non raccomandata uno).
> Ti sentirai più tranquillo.

  la discussione risale a qualche tempo fa, ma io adesso ho lo stesso problema. Cliccando sul link ottengo solo una pagina di errore. Nella sezione del sito dell'INPS relativa alla gestione separata non ho trovato un'area dedicata alla cancellazione dalla GS. Novità in merito?

----------


## Fr@ntic

> la discussione risale a qualche tempo fa, ma io adesso ho lo stesso problema. Cliccando sul link ottengo solo una pagina di errore. Nella sezione del sito dell'INPS relativa alla gestione separata non ho trovato un'area dedicata alla cancellazione dalla GS. Novità in merito?

  Non occorre fare nessuna comunicazione di cessazione alla gestione separata, in quanto non esiste una posizione aperta.

----------


## Baldoria

Sicuro? Non vorrei sbagliare ma credo che vada fatta telematicamente tramite cassetto previdenziale.

----------


## vaiola77

Buonasera,
anche io ho un problema con la Gestione Separata che a quanto pare non si possa chiudere, infatti per quanto indicato sul sito dell'INPS, la semplice iscrizione non rende possibile l'accesso alla disoccupazione agricola. Ora mi chiedo dovrò essere penalizzata a vita per aver vinto la borsa di studio all'università?
Questa è l'Italia, evadi e tutto si può condonare cerca di fare le cose per come richiedono e ........

----------


## danilo sciuto

> Buonasera,
> anche io ho un problema con la Gestione Separata che a quanto pare non si possa chiudere, infatti per quanto indicato sul sito dell'INPS, la semplice iscrizione non rende possibile l'accesso alla disoccupazione agricola. Ora mi chiedo dovrò essere penalizzata a vita per aver vinto la borsa di studio all'università?
> Questa è l'Italia, evadi e tutto si può condonare cerca di fare le cose per come richiedono e ........

  Restare iscritti non è un danno.

----------

